# interested  in buying high=end bicycles



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 4, 2020)

looking for nice original complete prewar deluxe boy's tank bicycles  for my private collection.. please do not post hear with inquiries or offers  ......PM me...... thank you..


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 13, 2020)

CASH waiting for the right bicycles.....$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 19, 2020)

Now is the time to sell i'm buying...PM me hear thank you


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 3, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> Now is the time to sell i'm buying...PM me hear thank you



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 22, 2022)

STILL BUYING !!!!!!!!! MAKE SOME MONEY BEFORE THE ECONOMY TANK'S .................PM ME HERE THANK YOU


----------



## oskisan (Sep 22, 2022)

Richard... Economy/Stocks have already tanked


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 27, 2022)

STILL BUYING !!! WHAT IS AVAILABLE... PLEASE PM ME HERE THANK YOU...............


----------

